# Safe materials for Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches enclosures



## Milly (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm getting a new tank for my hissers soon and was planning on some unorthodox decorations. What I was wondering is, are there any non-food materials they're known to nibble on? Would latex, silk (think fake flowers), or rubber be safe?


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 4, 2015)

I've kept many-a-hisser throughout my time in the hobby, and most things should be safe. Silk and plastic plants work just fine. Wood based products like cork bark work too. I've never tried rubber or latex, but I see no reason why they should be a problem. The only non-food thing I've seen them take a bite out of is the KK lids, but it's more of a nibble than a bite that they would take out of a piece of food. (And no, they can't chew through KK lids. They just nibble!) As long as it's non-toxic it should be safe to put in a hisser colony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NTslinger (Aug 4, 2015)

I would just make sure any wood you put into their enclosure is safe for them to nibble on. I know this should be common sense, but I lost a few roaches that munched on plywood that I was using in place of egg crates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 6, 2015)

NTslinger said:


> I would just make sure any wood you put into their enclosure is safe for them to nibble on. I know this should be common sense, but I lost a few roaches that munched on plywood that I was using in place of egg crates.


just a note.. i feel the best thing to use if not using eggcrates is cork no not the flats or tubes,its made just like plywood but 100% cork iv seen a few roach motels made with them ^_^

op- iv also never tried latex or rubber but many people use silk plants in their roach vivs so i dont see why that would be bad ^_^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NTslinger (Aug 6, 2015)

Like pyro fiend said, the cork sheets (like the ones they often use on bulletin boards) make wonderful roach motels! They're cheaper than cork bark slabs and don't mold easily even in high humidity enclosures. 

I suggest purchasing thicker sheets because the really thin ones have a tendency to fold onto themselves with the weight of the roaches and the water from misting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Milly (Aug 7, 2015)

thanks for the input, everyone! I went ahead and put some things in like silk plants and so far I haven't seen any damage to them.

i got a pretty thick nice-looking branch from the local park. I know to bake it beforehand to remove bacteria and fungus, but what kinds of wood are toxic to roaches? is the average branch alright to put in there once it's sterilized?


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't think that there are any specific woods that are toxic. This is assuming they are sterilized, of course. I recommend that you talk to your towns parks and recreation staff to make sure that they don't spray any insecticides or herbicides in the park you got the wood from. If they haven't sprayed, then it should be fine.


----------

